# big biceps?



## kingleo (Apr 22, 2008)

how many sets of bi's should I be doing to get big? i train bi's twice a week but 4 msome reason they dont grow


----------



## kaju (Apr 22, 2008)

give us some stats. how old are you? what is your body fat index? .how does your diet look? how long have you been lifting? It doesn't matter how old you are you will grow. If you are older than say 60 you will grow slower than a 20 year old but they will grow. If you have a layer of fat over them you just cant see the growth, Are you expecting results over night? It takes a while. I have been training for over 25 years now.  this is my bicep routine. this is not a routine for beginners. you can take it for what it is worth take from it what you want change it to fit you or use mine. three sets of hammer curls. three sets of flat barbell curls three sets of ez curls and three sets of dumbbell curls that start at the bottom in the hammer position and turn to have my pinkie finger as high as my thumb at the top of the curl. Ill change my routine from time to time but this is my favorite. Ill do drop sets from time to time and do multi repetition from time to time. hope this helps


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 22, 2008)

kingleo said:
			
		

> how many sets of bi's should I be doing to get big? i train bi's twice a week but 4 msome reason they dont grow



The bi-ceps are one of the most sensitive muscles. Regardless of stats you shouldn't be training them more than twice per week. I constantly rotate my routine training certain parts once or twice per week. But I would say the part I train least is the bi-ceps. When I say least I just mean the part I am more likely to train once in whatever routine I do. That soley because 1 intense workout is all you need. If they are not growing I can probably safely say it is because of the above. And that you are overtraining them. Many when they are struggling with a bodypart put more effort (but uneducated effort) into that part. So they do an extra set or 2 thinking it will be better. If twice per week isn't working then go to once. What is you current routine (complete)?

Interms of what to do the reply above includes many exercises you can do. Those 3 would be great you just have to know how to do them and the methods to use. I feel it is good to have about 4-8 exercises for each bodypart and use 3/4 each time. Maybe using 2 core exercises and 1-2 others from the list you have. That way you have stability in your routine but also constantly evolving. And of course maybe change the core exercises every 4-8 weeks. The same can be applied to the methods you use. You may want to go gradually up in weight and do that for a few weeks training for taht part. Or going down so you finish doing high rep low weight sets. Mix it up and supersets are great too. If you do 4 exercises do 3-4 sets for each (excluding warm-up sets) and if you do 3 exercises for each part do 4-5 sets for each (excluding warm-up sets). You shouldn't be doing more than 15 sets. For bi-ceps I would put that at closer to 8-12.

I will give you a few actual exercises which are great for bi-cep development. Big weights do make big muscles. But you need to be doing light weight routines too. They tear different muscle fibers so the 2 combined can do great things. You know Kaju's reply mentions hammers and curls. Well get a  light weight. I usually use just 10kg dumbbells. Start doing bi-cep curls one side at a time. With perfect form and nice and slow. Anyway when you get to a point were you are struggling then immediately swop them over to hammer curls and start doing them till you can do no more. The pump you get is incredible. You should repeat that 4 times. Don't look at them as sets but more attempts cause you shoudn't be counting. Cause if you tell yourself to do a certain number then that usually means you will just complete that number... like a mental barrier. Just concentrate on form and the contraction of the muscle.

Do you know when you are doing seated pulley rows. Does your gym have equipment to do them (not the actual machine for that). I don't know the correct name but it is multi-purpose equipment. In my gym you can change the clips and do bi-cep curls etc etc. Anyway if you have one try lying horiziontol on the floor. With your elbows tucked in and simply do bi-cep cutrls like that put so your on the floor. The floor supports your back and ensures excellent form.... these are great. So many people when doing curls (especially with barbell or EZ) go too heavy and their form is rubbish. They bring there back into play etc. Your best doing a good weight but so you can do it properly. Other good one is to get a EZ bar and stand against a wall. Make sure your the back of your head, butt and heels are touching the wall. I should mention you just need a tiny weight for this maybe 10kg on each side or even 7.5 or 5. I sometimes do 20kg each side too but lighter is better. Then you have to do the slowest curls you have ever done. It is really hard to stay in position. It ensures complete form and all of it hits the bi-ceps. Even with a tiny weight if you do it properly it will burn bad. I look like a twat when I do it cos it burns!  When I say slow and mean like in slow motion.

Follow the above advice and try different methods and really go for it and your bi-ceps wil grow big. I forgot to mention the most important points - you have to make sure you have optimal recovery and lots of fuel (protein etc). So you need to be getting about 8 hours sleep each night and if you do twice weekly make sure there are 3/4 days in between each bi-cep workout but like I said the once per week would be best for now. Hope it helps.


----------



## kingleo (Apr 23, 2008)

*ok*

but how big is your biceps when you make a muscle? mine is 16.5" inches

i was doing arnolds workout and i think o I overtrained myself i was doing 16 sets 4 seated 4 incline 4 barbell, and 4 concentrated.

so 12 sets i think will be good, i def. get a pump when i do it


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 23, 2008)

kingleo said:
			
		

> but how big is your biceps when you make a muscle? mine is 16.5" inches
> 
> i was doing arnolds workout and i think o I overtrained myself i was doing 16 sets 4 seated 4 incline 4 barbell, and 4 concentrated.
> 
> so 12 sets i think will be good, i def. get a pump when i do it



I just had to measure them cos I didn't have a clue cos it doesn't really matter to me. Mine are 17.5 inches... But the thing is I don't try to be huge. I am 6ft 3 and about 210 pounds at the moment. But I am ripped.. saying that after my current cycle not as toned as usual but it won't be long for that to come back. I have always been really slim and lean and it has only been the last 18 months that I have made an effort to bulk up. So I work more on tone and conditioning etc. But I am sure there are many on here with huge bi-ceps. And that doesn't automatically mean they know what to do to get them.

Arnold is a legend but he grossly overtrained. But of course in those days most did. But he was a pro BB so is training will be completely different to someone just wanting to tone and bulk up. That routine you list will have many similar movements so yes it sound slike you was overtraining.

By the way asking me my bi-ceps is abit pointless. Although I do think if your gonna be a personal trainer (or similar) you should have a great body. Cos if I was new to the gym (just an example) and looking for help I would want someone who really looks like they practice what the preach. But it doesn't matter what you look like if you have trained in sports, exercise, nutrition etc etc. Or simply just know how to get big bi-ceps then you could be 100 pounds or 300 pounds and it dosn't matter. I have a mate who knows everything and is a great personal trainer and I would say he is about 150 pounds and not ripped by any means. Anyway hope you are pleased with the results.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 23, 2008)

I forgot to say although bi-ceps are sensitive they actually recover fastest compared to other muscles (lower back being last). So you can do them twice weekly (some can do them 3/4 times). But I would defo say 1 intense session per week sounds best for you. You work them out in many other exercises anyway so it's not like they are not getting used to some degree all week.

Oh and you shouldn't be looking at Arnold's routine and trying to copy it. Many think like that. He's probably the best BB of all time so thinking if you follow his routine it will work for you is not the best thought. Pro BB training is very different from the type me or you will be doing. Arnold trained is calves for 30-45mins 6 days per week - that sort of shows you it was excessive to say the least. I am starting my calves at 30 mins 3 times weekly and that is plenty!


----------



## ASHOP (May 2, 2008)

kingleo said:
			
		

> how many sets of bi's should I be doing to get big? i train bi's twice a week but 4 msome reason they dont grow




I typically do 8-10sets per workout for BICEPS.
2x per week may make you overtrain.


----------



## Brock97 (Sep 9, 2008)

*John Quinlan Re:*

Train biceps once per week......3 exercises, going to failure on all of them!


----------



## tkav1980 (Oct 16, 2008)

try 3 sets twice a week working each set to failure. your probably overtraining them. it can also be genetics. i have 18" arms most of which are tri's. they just seem to develop better...on another note what do you deadlift or row? i guarantee if your doing bent over reverse grip rows with 225 your gonna have some big ass bi's same if your deadlifting 500lbs. just my .02


----------



## jonnyhardknock (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey, i was just wondering along the lines of bicep routines, i try not to overtrain them, but i've always had smaller arms, which makes me want to train them harder lol, even though my strength is probably slightly above average. I always get pains in the tendons in my arm, like the joint kinda at the elbow. does that mean i am going to heavy and should concentrate on lighter weights and better form? also, should i be only working them 2-3 times a week? and when i do work them, should i be working them with another muscle group or isolating them?


----------



## rocco-x (Jan 9, 2010)

jonnyhardknock said:


> Hey, i was just wondering along the lines of bicep routines, i try not to overtrain them, but i've always had smaller arms, which makes me want to train them harder lol, even though my strength is probably slightly above average. I always get pains in the tendons in my arm, like the joint kinda at the elbow. does that mean i am going to heavy and should concentrate on lighter weights and better form? also, should i be only working them 2-3 times a week? and when i do work them, should i be working them with another muscle group or isolating them?


i constantly get it too.in fact i just got over a bout of it in my laef elbow and now it's in my right elbow.not only that but my upper forearms are hurting even whn going light with the 50-60lb d.b. alt curls.i can usually blast them for 3 sets of ten.now i can barly get a few before i gotta drop them.aspirin,icyhot and and elbow wrap works wonders for me and tons of ice when you get home.i keep a bag or crushed ice in my freezer just for that.glucosamine and osteo-plex are my next options.also limit the types of exercises you do according to your pain level that day.skull crushers are known for flaring them up,wghted dips(which now i only do bodywght up to 2 25lb plates as opposed to 5 plates)and use slightly higher reps.also make sure the bodypart affected is thouroghly warmed up even if it's not the one being worken.i do legs,my tris get warmed up 1st.on chest day,both bi's and tri's get warmed up,etc...


----------



## rottsnhell (Jan 10, 2010)

you have bad form if your getting medial or lateral elbow pain. your lifting too heavy and with a slight twist.. keep good form and lighter weights....


----------



## mrksem454 (May 11, 2010)

There are many ways to train. You must do what works for you. Because you have learned one way doen not make it right for every one. Since when has﻿ I been that you have to go up fast and go down slow. I think a slow deliberate works very well.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 17, 2010)

rottsnhell said:


> you have bad form if your getting medial or lateral elbow pain. your lifting too heavy and with a slight twist.. keep good form and lighter weights....



I agree...lighten the weight up and keep form near perfect.


----------



## Big Danny (Jul 19, 2010)

Brock97 said:


> Train biceps once per week......3 exercises, going to failure on all of them!



That's my routine too.  I used to overtrain my bics with little results.  For the past 6 years I train to failure with heavy weights. Every 5 weeks I take a week brake.


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Jul 21, 2010)

2/3 of your arm is the tricep, people tend to forget that. You want bigger arms? Concentrate on your triceps.


----------



## big.brs (Sep 21, 2010)

Well.. I suppose you are doing enough to get your arms and biceps swell..


----------

